# Frustrating Weekend



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Okay, I'm not a happy "camper". Brought the TT out of storage yesterday down to the house. Getting ready for a camping trip next weekend. Connected the battery and ..... you guessed it....l reversed the polarity and blew everything (at least that's how it seemed).

Anyway, blew the 2, 40Amp "protection fuses" replaced these with 30Amp cause the dealer said that's all they ever do.

Then, radio didn't work. Connected to Outbackers did the search and found TVDFFJohns post and that solutioned the radio problem.

Thanks to Outbackers for the resources we've made available to each other!!

Wayne


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Having the Outbackers Forum for a support group is way better than Dr. Phil!









Walter


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

hyewalt34 said:


> Having the Outbackers Forum for a support group is way better than Dr. Phil!


and almost as good as Single Malt Whiskey...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> hyewalt34 said:
> 
> 
> > Having the Outbackers Forum for a support group is way better than Dr. Phil!
> ...


Do not forget a nice Cigar to go with the single malt.

Thor


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm sorry, I got here late....where is the whiskey and cigars????


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wayne

I tried a search regarding the radio and I could not find it. How did you fix your radio? I can see what happened to you can easily happen to me.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I did the same thing to mine. Problem is, the radio did not have an inline fuse behind it....







!

Dealer is ordering a new radio for me.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The wires (12v) on mine also are black and white. You would think black is neg but it is not, If battery is out follow one wire to ground at chassis. My son told me to get red electrical tape and tape the pos. wire a couple of inches to mark it as red and pos. I will do soon.

John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Avoid the confusion, label the wires with words like positive and negative. There is a sticker on my frame that says white negative, black positive. I just labeled mine to avoid the mistake.
I used the P-touch machine to make a sticker for each wire. Since I have dual 6 volt batts. each wire is properly labeled, I even put the date when I bought the batts. Over time the memory isn't as good as you think.

A nice 15 year old single malt Bruichladdich scotch is sounding real nice.

Kevin


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

See, tips/hints like these are what make Outbackers great. I have only taken the ground off so far, but after reading these posts, I'm gonna play it safe and lablel em anyway!
Thanks


----------



## Drew'smom (Mar 18, 2004)

SAME THING this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Only our fuses blew about 24 hours after the battery incident.....then our battery didn't work- totally dead. Bizarre. There is a sticker about the white/black polarity business- but it is on the opposite side of where we stand to mess with the battery and saw it too late................


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

Same thing here!!! KEYSTONE IF YOUR WATCHING PUT THE LABEL ON THE BATTERY SIDE PLEASE save future outbackers from this mess







. I have mine labeled now too







just did it with a red permanent marker.
JOE


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The first mod I did on my 26 RS was to take a permanent magic marker and write BLACK and WHITE on the battery to designate where the connectors go. And then later, like many of you, I found the sticker on the opposite side of the battery that designates what goes where.

Randy


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Whew! good to see that I am not alone ... pass the cigars!

Thor, the Jensen radio has a 10A auto fuse plugged into the back of under the main wiring harness connection.

After this incident I spent the $20 bucks to by the a kit containing a fuse puller and everything from 2.5A up to 30A.

Fuse Anyone?

Wayne


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

I did the same exact thing ( I posted about it awhile back). The radio blew with the two 40a fuses. I was lucky enough to find the proper fuses!

Mike


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Thats why I put a 100 watt solar panel on mine no need to remove the batteries







and never dead ones









Jim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Maybe they were thinking like House wiring when they used the black/white wires. Black/Hot White/Common?

Tim


----------

